# Gen1 wheels fit on Gen2 no problem?



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

They'll fit no problem. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

zigroid said:


> I have a '13 Cruze and an '18 Cruze. My old Cruze has snow tires on it. Aside from the tire pressure sensors would there be any problems if I swapped the wheels and tires between the two?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruzes here.


----------

